# Amir Khan - Hypocrite or Idiot ??



## karnivore (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope, this has not yet been debated here.

Few days back Amir Khan made a nice little entry in his blog, which was actually a justification for his decision to run with the Olympic Torch. He wrote, that he will be running "*with a prayer in my heart for the people of Tibet*, and indeed for all people across the world who are victims of human rights violations."

Doesn't this sound like a logic of a fence-sitter, who just can't let go of best of both the worlds.

Though some of the points he made in that entry are valid, but is it at all fair to compare China's Tibet to India's Kashmir. An open letter by B. Raman, illustrates this point quite beautifully.

Agreed that it is perhaps not humanly possible to keep track of all the events all around the world with equal intensity and grasp, and agreed that perhaps Amir deserves a little benefit of doubt, but wouldn't it have been better if he had kept his mouth shut. That way he wouldn't have put his big foot in his even bigger mouth, one more time, like he did with Narmada Dam issue.

In my mind he is both hypocrite and certifiable idiot. Narmada Dam was his instrument of publicity for his film "Rang De Basanti", and this time around, it is his impotent brain.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

personal opininons do differ from general consensus


----------



## crystal_pup (Apr 11, 2008)

Wat a absurd thread this is...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey,I completely agree with Aamir that olympics doesn't belong to China.Unlike other stars,who don't want to be involved in controversies,he has at least stuck his head up...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 30, 2008)

I used to like Aamir but ever since I heard about all he wrote in his blog abt SRK,I pity him!
Taare Jamin pe was good, but he must think before he posts crap on his blog!


----------

